# Kingsford Charcoal Sale at Home Depot



## jell0b0y (Mar 30, 2012)

I did a quick search and didn't see it posted and Just wanted to give everyone a heads up about the sale at Home Depot. its for Kingsford 13.5lb 2 packs for $5.88 with a ten pack limit.

http://www.homedepot.com/?cm_mmc=SEM|THD|G|BT1|HighVolumeExact&skwcid=TC|13614|home%20depot||S|e|9436124004

here's my stash!


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha, nice that you posted this.  I just picked up 12 of these (24 total bags), and should last me a while.  I was definitely getting weird looks from the people lol.   What a great deal, huh?


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for posting and happy smoking!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 30, 2012)

I saw that here, too. I will definately get some, but I was a little disappointed. Last year they were selling 2 20-lb. bags for $7.88.

I thought I bought enough to last me a year, turned out to be about 6 months.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy cow, that's a steal.  Looks like I know where I'm going after work today.


----------



## cybergoon (Mar 30, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> I saw that here, too. I will definately get some, but I was a little disappointed. Last year they were selling 2 20-lb. bags for $7.88.
> 
> I thought I bought enough to last me a year, turned out to be about 6 months.




Same thing happened to me. I bought 240lbs last fall when they had that sale and ran out a few weeks ago. Last weekend, I bought 5 of the 2 20-lb packages for $17.87 each :-(

I will still go out and stock up on these 14lb 2packs though.


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 30, 2012)

That's why I love this site. As soon as I read the post I looked up my local Home Depot. Verified the Black Friday Sale for $5.88/(2 x 13.9lb bag) with a 10 pack limit. I hauled *** 2.3 miles and started looking for my prize. I went down the regular aisle and found the bags for $17.87 per bag!!!! I whirled around and low and behold there was a pallet full with a sign $5.88/ bag! That's what I'm talking about!

I found the perfect dolly. Not one of those upright jobs but a 3' x 5' carts. I started loading.

The fimiliar associate that I see every weekend walks up and takes a look. She's happy I picked the correct dolly for safe loading.

As I threw bag number ten on the cart I said, "And that's the ten bag limit"! She smiled....

As I walked away triumphuntly every one looked at this magnificent pile of charcoal.

"I'm following you to your house"! I kept hearing. I finally started responding with, "I'm just looking for some chicken!"

Thanks again for the tip. I know, without pics, it didn't happen.

But I gotz the pics!







As I drove away proudly. Other trucks were driving by me giving me a thumbs-up. They could see Kingsford peaking over the top of my tailgate.

Happy smoking!


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 30, 2012)

LOL Check out my score, 12 packs for a total of 24 bags! I think I got everyone beat so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Customers at Home Depot were definitely giving me the eye, and I even managed to break some ceramic pots they had on display on a makeshift "sign me up for easter savings" table lol. 

All and all a great deal, although I did not have the 10 bag limit in Chicago.  Even if I don't win the Mega Millions tonight, I still feel like I won on this deal...


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, they only had 6 of them on the floor when I got there and it was more work than it was worth to get the snotty jerk working customer service to bring out another pallet, so I grabbed everything I could find. 12 bags total for $35 with tax. 

The best part was talking to the lady running the till. "Why are you buying 6 of these?"  

"Because you don't have 7."


----------



## venture (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a bad price?

They usually have a good deal around Memorial Day, Fathers Day, and July 4th.  Great prices.

I asked them what the limit was.  They asked me if I wanted them to put a pallet on my truck.

I am still working from the July 4th sale!  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## eth555 (Apr 1, 2012)

Got 20 bags of 2 today!  As soon as I seen it was on sale went to the Home Depot website and purchased online for in store pickup.  No limit at my store, or at least when I purchased online.  I should be set for a while!


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 2, 2012)

Got 20 bags. Got no room for more.


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 2, 2012)

I picked up 10 packs (20 bags). I didnt' realize that it was all Home Depot's that had the sale. I went back last night and they were pretty much out of charcoal. I wish I would have bought more. I was told that they'll run the sale again on Memorial Dale and 4th of July.


----------



## cybergoon (Apr 13, 2012)

I picked up the last of what my store had in stock as well...


----------



## puddy (Apr 13, 2012)

Cybergoon said:


> I picked up the last of what my store had in stock as well...


Gotta love Iowa cause there is always some sort of Busch Light when taking pictures.


----------



## cslikestuff (May 27, 2012)

*LOWES HAS A MUCH BETTER DEAL 2 #20 BAGS FOR $9.00 also there is no limit on your purchase... buy  a pallett if you want! LOWES BEATS HOME DEPOT YET AGAIN!!*


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2012)

Actually it's $9.99, I bought some yesterday. So Lowes @ $.25 a pound vs. Home Depot at $.2115 per pound. HD is still just a tad cheaper, but I went with Lowes for the larger bags.


----------



## whittling chip (May 27, 2012)

cslikestuff said:


> *LOWES HAS A MUCH BETTER DEAL 2 #20 BAGS FOR $9.00 also there is no limit on your purchase... buy  a pallett if you want! LOWES BEATS HOME DEPOT YET AGAIN!!*


Not so fast....with Home Depot you get 27.8# of charcoal for $5.88 or .2115 cents per pound.

A $9 bag that weighs 40# costs 0.225 cents per pound.

Just sayin....







WC

oops! I got delayed befor I posted my reply and didn't see mneeley490's response. Never mind.


----------



## venture (May 27, 2012)

I had heard a cheaper price at Wally?  When I went to my Wally, nothing was on sale.

I picked up 120 lbs at Home Depot.  Not quite as cheap as last year, but within a penny a pound.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

The Wally ad I picked up and expires tomorrow has Kingsford 2-15 lb bags for $5.48, but we all know they change as much as the wind blows here (and it's been blowing since Friday)


----------



## venture (May 27, 2012)

Well, I know how the wind blows in Nebraska and even in parts of Colorado.  Been there, done that.

For any mathematical nit pickers here, my 120 lbs was actually 111.2 lbs.  Still came out a hair over 21 cents a pound by my calculations.

Not a bad price for something I use for grilling and just for the first hour of bringing up the smoker to temp before switching to lump!

Not a bad deal.  We still have a chance for sales around Fathers' Day and 4th of July.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

